# Does anyone have problem with new adroid update 3.0.5098.0?



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

After this morning update when I started the first block. I get a red page that says cannot sync phone. Error code 001. I have restarted the phone, cleared data, cache, and factory setting. Makes no difference. This never happened before.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Haven't gotten update yet.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ugh... thanks for the heads up, will avoid updating before weekend blocks (and keep a copy of the old APK handy)


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Hopefully they fixed the 'map zooms out when you get near your destination' issue....

g


----------



## Lhadi (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi can anyone please send me the apk for previous version. Only upgrade if you have to. I should have known better. Thanks in advance ☺


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

How do we get the new update


----------



## Sneak n (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes...I haven't been able to do any blocks at all since I downloaded the update...I've missed 3 days of Hot Wheels deliveries because I can't get past the "Turn on GPS" screen. I've emailed them and called Amazon with no resolution, they even emailed me about missing a block and I went off on them for not having internal communication that would prevent me from getting that stupid customer expectations email.

So day 3 and a block scheduled in the next 40 minutes and I can't even get to the "GPS Not Working" screen because the stupid update is a shit brick.

If anyone can inbox me the older update file or a link it would be greatly appreciated...I've lost about $200 because of this crap.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is the link in which lot of issues has been addressed (v3.0.5126) Off course this is also NOT perfect!
flex.amazon.com/downloadtheapp


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Since the latest update I have gotten no offers I finally emailed flex support


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No problems here with the latest version, got notifications all weekend and today.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I upodated to 3.0.5291.0. Still cant bypass that sync issue


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had another update this morning! Second one this week and


----------

